# 1929 Ccm double bar



## tommy (May 9, 2017)

1929 ccm double bar camel back with new tires and Torrington V handlebars.


----------



## Brian R. (May 10, 2017)

Nice bike! Did you date it from the serial number? I ask because that famous CCM chainring first appeared in 1935. The serial number for 1929 is NXXXXX. A 1920s CCM chainring looks like this one:


----------



## tommy (May 12, 2017)

Brian R. said:


> Nice bike! Did you date it from the serial number? I ask because that famous CCM chainring first appeared in 1935. The serial number for 1929 is NXXXXX. A 1920s CCM chainring looks like this one:
> View attachment 464717






It's serial is  Nxxxxxx but you're right the chain ring is possibly updated from 1929. It has been 88 years lol.  I'm the second family to own this oldie. Was originally from Winnipeg when first rider owner used it to travel to work in a sawmill in the woods. He used it to years and later moved across Canada to Vancouver and for a few more years he and his nephew used it.  It's been passed on to me via an estate sale conducted by a surviving niece.  It's history is what makes it special to me .


----------



## tommy (May 12, 2017)

Me n Paul Brodie before he gave me some tips on some brazing repairs I did on the ccm


----------

